# How to Connect to Nortel VPN Client from Ubuntu 9.04



## KiranKumar.P (May 1, 2007)

Hi All,

I want to connect to my office LAN using the VPN Connection. From Windows i am using Nortel Contivity as a VPN Client. There i found that only using Nortel Contivity i can connect to Office VPN. 

I want to use the same from My Ubuntu. Does any one know how to connect to the Nortel VPN from Ubuntu Linux? Is there any Nortel VPN Client for Ubuntu Linux? I searched a lot, but not found a compatible one. Is there any debian package???

Can any one help me out..???


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Aparently you didn't look to far. I did a quick search and this is what I came up with nortel VPN Client. It looks like you can run it on linux but it isn't free so you are going to have to pay or find something else.

Cheers!


----------



## noverb (Aug 27, 2009)

wmorri,
Wonder if you responded too fast. I have the same situation as Kirankumar trying to install the Nortel VPN Client on UBUNTU. I followed your link and it talks about Red Hat and SUSE, not Ubuntu. I tried the instructions for these versions of Linux with no luck on my Ubuntu machine.
Am I missing something?


----------



## slops (May 6, 2010)

Hi,

I have this problem too. Today I have Ubuntu 10.04 where I have an MS XP installed under VirtualBox and for XP there is a client. (Same thing works on 9.04 and 9.10)

This solution works fine, but a bit tedious though.

/slops


----------

